# corrupted file



## PhoenixMyth (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, hoping i can get some help...I have a file that i created in Pagemaker..converted to indesign cs or illustrator cs, cant remember what i used. Had computer hardware problem, trouble getting rebooted, was told to copy all files as soon as i get computer running, i did, unfortunately now, i cant open the stuff i backed up, it reads the file " name (converted).ai " is unknown format and cannot be opened. yet it shows me its an .ai file, so how come its saying unknown...any tips would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i think .ai is the file extension for Adobe Illustrator and Corel trace drawings, i don't use either, but in your case it is porbably Adobe Illustrator.

is Adobe Illustrator installed on the new computer you copied the files? if not you'll get the 










icon assigned and it will not open until you install Adobe Illustrator. i'm assuming that you copied the files to a different computer when you were backing them up.


----------



## PhoenixMyth (Feb 11, 2006)

the illustrator cs icon is there and it even tells me how big the file is...I saved to zip,then placed on new computer. i guess with all the trouble i was having it didnt copy correctly, or something..i just know i got a big job to print, and hoping i could fix it, before telling customer the file is crap now.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm assuming that it was a zip drive, when you saved to zip. can you get access to the original HD and if so try formatting (long) the zip media and copy the file again. make sure you have any information copied off of the zip drive before you format!

if you open the file in illustrator and you are getting the 'unknown format' error. then that does sound like a corrupted file.


----------



## PhoenixMyth (Feb 11, 2006)

i think the orginal HD has been wiped out...guess i'm pretty screwed, but thanks for trying. Liz


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

if you can still access the old drive you can install this file recovery program and see if it can't get something back.

http://www.pcinspector.de/file_recovery/uk/welcome.htm


----------



## PhoenixMyth (Feb 11, 2006)

Will try, thank you.


----------

